# Chesire Cat Makeup Ideas



## Hollie H

How about eyelash glue?


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here is a pic I had pinned thought Id pass it on...I love the look 








Heres one for the Queen of Hearts too








I agree with Hollie, eyelash glue should work,providing they're not to heavy


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Those are awesome pumpkinpie!


----------



## Lilywhite

I was thinking of using latex face paint.


----------



## Instant Monsters

Try using small feathers, stripped of their fluff, for the whiskers. 

On a flat surface, build up a few layers of liquid latex onto a circle the size of a dime. Then glue a "whisker" standing up from the center with craft glue, and add a few more layers of latex to really bond it in place. The whisker how has a flat base that can be glued to your skin.


----------

